# Church Prayer meetings



## Zadok (Apr 1, 2008)

C. H. Spurgeon said unashamedly that the effectiveness of his preaching was down to the church prayer meetings. He believed that the weekly prayer meetings were the "power house" of the church.

Most churches hopefully have a prayer meeting somewhen during the working week. 

My question is, "Is this practice scriptural?"

Please justify your answers from the Scriptures.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2008)

Zadok said:


> C. H. Spurgeon said unashamedly that the effectiveness of his preaching was down to the church prayer meetings. He believed that the weekly prayer meetings were the "power house" of the church.
> 
> Most churches hopefully have a prayer meeting somewhen during the working week.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, since this thread was created based on a comment I made in another one...the issue is not whether prayer meetings can be good things, rather whether a mid-week meeting is _mandated by God_ and that the Church _cannot grow healthily_ without one, since that is Spurgeon's assertion.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting Question..... I thought I had read in Acts that they met Mid-Week for prayer but I am unable to find a few texts that I was showed by our previous Pastors. So I guess I can't say it was mandated...

Here is something from the Early Church History in the year 200 A.D.... "They held daily morning prayer service". (Old, Biblical Period, pp.341,42, citing P. Nautin, Origene, sa Vie et Son Oeuvre (Paris:Beauchesne, 1977), pp.389-412)

Here is a solution that might be equable.. The Sabbath is the only required day of attendance for the corporate gathering of the Lord's People. We Worship by the Covenantal Patterns of Scripture, (Morning and Evening Sacrifices). But the Sabbath is also a day that is suppose to be given over the the complete worship of Jehovah. Sabbath Day is also suppose to be a Day of Corporate Prayer of God's people. So why not fill in the void.. Morning Worship followed by a dismissal for people to go and eat and rest, followed by a return for an hour Prayer meeting in Early Afternoon followed by dismissal for people to go and eat and rest followed by a return for the Evening Worship Service... The day is spend in worship and prayer to Jehovah with intervals for eating and resting for strength for the day.

In addition, why not have voluntary daily morning prayer services like the early church... More prayer the better....

Now I believe we have solved the problem..The Church is called to prayer.. The Sabbath is required for both worship and prayer. Have a prayer meeting on the Sabbath between worship services...


----------

